# DIY Co2 query



## krish (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, my diy co2 is going to be ready in 1-2 days and I am curious to know how long should I diffuse it in my tank. Is it fine if I diffuse continuously 24/7 or just remove the tube out of the tank and put back in the morning. For an idea my tank is L 3ft, W 1ft, H 18 inches. Please advise me as I don't want to harm my fishes. My idea is to use air stone as a diffuser. waiting for the replies.


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

You can run it 24 hrs. a day. DIY doesn't produce a high enough concentration to gas your fish in that size tank.


----------



## Ericj (Oct 22, 2007)

If you are worried, you can always use a drop checker to see how the concentrations vary through the day, but like foster said, it is hard for DIY CO2 to harm fishes, especially in a tank your size.


----------



## John LeVasseur (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,

I will add that the major problem with small tanks is not CO2 poisoning of fish, it's any spike in pH that may occur.


----------

